# MSM for Slow Transit Constipation



## jenifer moor (Apr 14, 2002)

As a person with slow transit constipation and completely dependent on some form of laxative (despite every effort to avoid this) I have at last found something which is a big help. (tried Zelmac which had very minimal effect). MSM has allowed me to reduce my laxative intake, has reduced bloating and discomfort and together with magnesium has allowed me to get some normality and routine into my life. It took about a month on the MSM before I began to realize that things had improved such a lot. Hope this helps someone.


----------



## lors5 (Sep 11, 2002)

What is MSM?


----------



## jenifer moor (Apr 14, 2002)

MSM is methyl sulfonyl methane (in other words sulphur) There is plenty about in on the web if you type in the above. I first heard about it on the bulletin board and am so pleased I did. I get my powder from of all places...a saddlery which is much cheaper. I think they must give it to race horses!!! You must start off gradually as they tell you on the sites on the web so you have to be patient but it is well worth the wait.


----------



## Tracey Heynes (Nov 5, 2001)

What you say is very interesting,but I wonder how this will work out long-term?I've tried many things which have been good for an initial perod until my body seemed to get used to it,as it were.Also,is there any risk of dependency with MSM and is it OK healthwise to take it all the time?(Regular laxative use,as we know,can irritate the colon and ultimately make the problem worse because the muscles lose their tone)What does your doctor say about it?I'd be really interested to see your reply to all these points as I'm finding Zelmac less and less effective.


----------



## jenifer moor (Apr 14, 2002)

As with so many things we don't know what the long term effects will be for sure. ( who knows what the long term effects of Zelmac will be!!)It has been said though that use of minerals such as magnesium and sulphur are relatively harmless. I don't know if my body will get used to the MSM and it will lose its effectiveness. I am not expecting it will. The way I avoid my body getting used to something is by varying what I use and having breaks from certain tablets etc. I would be concerned about long term use of MSM or magnesium for that matter, if I had kidney problems and I would certainly keep a check on that.There is a dependency problem with anything artifical used to stimulate the bowel but what else can one do? My colon had lost its muscle tone long long ago (and I had done everything humanly possible to rectify things naturally)My Doctor said a long time ago, "you are doomed to rely on laxatives!" He says do whatever is necessary to get things moving. I have been on heavy laxatives (meaning a combo of stimulants magnesium etc.) for over 25 years and I am taking no more now than at first, in fact probably less, due to better management. The MSM has helped a lot with the bloats which were abominable and the cramps are heaps better and I hope to be able to further decrease the use of the stimulants. Not much use worrying about dependency at my age. Have to get on with life. Heaps of people out there worse off who have to depend on all sorts of nasty drugs. But do everything humanly possible to manage your condition with diet, exercise or what ever first. This Bulletin Board has been so wonderful for me because I know I am not alone and just being able to talk about this yuk condition is so therapeutic. God Bless.


----------



## Tracey Heynes (Nov 5, 2001)

Thanks very much for all that.Ironically,I'm having a bout of D. with horrible stomach and abdominal cramps - D. is not usually part of my problem (I used to sort of "envy" anyone with D.,since C.was such a problem for me !!How sick is that?)Have you ever tried abdominal massage with an osteopath - or acupuncture?I personally know two people who got enormous help from these treatments.It seems weird to me that your doc. said what he did.I had docs. like that in the past but now I'm with people who are much more motivated,it seems,and don't just tell me to take fibre and the occasional laxative.I myself am due to start bio-feedback soon because I have very slow transit. Hope you continue to feel good.All the best.


----------

